# Venison Fattie



## Sowsage (Dec 27, 2018)

Twas the night before christmas and all through the house not a bit of leftovers, not even an ounce.! . So I had a piece of back strap I decided to get out of the freezer and a pack of bacon. Some mozzarella that I had smoked a while back and peppers and onions. I seasoned the back strap with salt pepper garlic then seared it on the grill over high heat just long enough to put some grill marks and add that grilled flavor. Then stuffed it and wrapped it and on to the smoker. It turned out great!


----------



## phantom krankor (Dec 27, 2018)

Looks awesome. Ive made some before with sausageb but this seems much better.
What temp you smoke it at?


----------



## Swamp Smoking (Dec 27, 2018)

Looks really really good right there.


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 27, 2018)

phantom krankor said:


> Looks awesome. Ive made some before with sausageb but this seems much better.
> What temp you smoke it at?


I did this at 225° I pulled it out when the IT hit 155° and let it rest covered for 15 min before slicing.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 27, 2018)

Oh man! I want to try this with pork tenderloin! Sure looks good!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 27, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Oh man! I want to try this with pork tenderloin! Sure looks good!


Pork tenderloin stuffed with sausage and wrapped in bacon??? The three little pigs? Lol


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 27, 2018)

Sowsage said:


> Pork tenderloin stuffed with sausage and wrapped in bacon??? The three little pigs? Lol



Oh don't give me ideas...


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 27, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Oh don't give me ideas...


Haha! If you try it just make sure you post some pictures!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 27, 2018)

Sowsage said:


> Haha! If you try it just make sure you post some pictures!



You bet I will!

A apple stuffed fatty sounds good now...


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 27, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> You bet I will!
> 
> A apple stuffed fatty sounds good now...


If you did apple in a pork tenderloin I bet that would be amazing!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 27, 2018)

Ss, Looks scrumptious!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 27, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Ss, Looks scrumptious!


Thanks it was very good. I'll be doing this again for sure.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 28, 2018)

You can call it a Fattie if you want to.
When it looks that good, and I bet it smells and taste as good as it looks.

But that's not a Fattie, that's an absolutely beautiful stuffed/wrapped backstrap.
Very nice cook, *LIKE!

Fattie!
Me?
[laughing] No, no, That's not a fattie, he's a little...
Oh, that's al'right, he can call me a Fattie if he wants to...*


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 28, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> You can call it a Fattie if you want to.
> When it looks that good, and I bet it smells and taste as good as it looks.
> 
> But that's not a Fattie, that's an absolutely beautiful stuffed/wrapped backstrap.
> ...


Lol! Yes this is true. Not really a fattie. But i was a fattie after dinner that night thats for sure!


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 28, 2018)

Mmmmm Looks good anyway you slice it... Like


----------



## disco (Dec 28, 2018)

Wow that looks good! Big like!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 28, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> Mmmmm Looks good anyway you slice it... Like


Thanks!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 28, 2018)

disco said:


> Wow that looks good! Big like!


Thanks!


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 23, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Twas the night before christmas and all through the house not a bit of leftovers, not even an ounce.! . So I had a piece of back strap I decided to get out of the freezer and a pack of bacon. Some mozzarella that I had smoked a while back and peppers and onions. I seasoned the back strap with salt pepper garlic then seared it on the grill over high heat just long enough to put some grill marks and add that grilled flavor. Then stuffed it and wrapped it and on to the smoker. It turned out great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. Thanks for sharing. Will give it a shot as well. Much appreciated


----------



## smokinbarrles (Oct 23, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Twas the night before christmas and all through the house not a bit of leftovers, not even an ounce.! . So I had a piece of back strap I decided to get out of the freezer and a pack of bacon. Some mozzarella that I had smoked a while back and peppers and onions. I seasoned the back strap with salt pepper garlic then seared it on the grill over high heat just long enough to put some grill marks and add that grilled flavor. Then stuffed it and wrapped it and on to the smoker. It turned out great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Looks Great! Impressive stuffing job, i didnt think it would all fit. Like!


----------



## Carvendive (Oct 26, 2019)

Was reading Hawging It's thread and followed your link here. A friend just gave me a bunch of venison and one backstrap.  I've always had problems (on the gasser) with over done venison and now that I've got the pellet pooper I want to give it a shot again.  This looks like the perfect recipe.

Thanks!!


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 26, 2019)

Carvendive said:


> Was reading Hawging It's thread and followed your link here. A friend just gave me a bunch of venison and one backstrap.  I've always had problems (on the gasser) with over done venison and now that I've got the pellet pooper I want to give it a shot again.  This looks like the perfect recipe.
> 
> Thanks!!


Your welcome!  Be sure to let us all know how it comes out! And dont forget the pics!


----------



## Texas Cookin' (Oct 31, 2019)

Love me some Venison.  This looks really good.  #1 for the creativity also!


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 31, 2019)

Texas Cookin' said:


> Love me some Venison.  This looks really good.  #1 for the creativity also!


Thanks!


----------

